#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-05
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: jugando dofus
<latinbooker> Hola!, de casualidad hay alguien aquí???
<latinbooker> No pues listo, solo por si pueden, cómo se saca el signo de colones en el teclado usando Ubuntu???
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-06
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: juagndo al dofus
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-07
<zurdator> buenas tardes
<zurdator> alguien por acá?
<zurdator> necesito con buen conocimiento
<zurdator> alguien
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-11-03
<jussi> !test
<lubotu1> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<jussi> elopio: ^^^
<elopio> jussi, great!
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> !test
<lubotu1> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<elopio> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elopio> !patience
<lubotu1> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<elopio> !commands
<lubotu1> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elopio> !welcome
<elopio> Herald add #ubuntu-centroamerica "Bienvenido"
<elopio> !mp3
<lubotu1> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elopio> !man
<lubotu1> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<elopio> #action
<elopio> #action test
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2014-10-29
<newUser_> Hola
<newUser_> quiero instala ubuntu en un smartphone Xperia GO
<newUser_> quisiera saber si uds pueden proveerme mas information
<newUser_> ademas quiero instalar ubuntu en una PC asap
<newUser_> su p
<newUser_> pudiesen guiarme se les agradecería > email to: gaar_88@hotmail.com
<newUser_> gracias
